# farmall super c and b



## hawk1099 (Jun 22, 2011)

my uncle bought not to long ago a farmall b with some sort of a belly mower 

i could not find the brand of belly mower on it and there are not one single hydraulic 

arm or lever on the b it has the big ugly yellow arm on it to raise and lower the belly 

i will try to get pics of it the next time i am at the farm but what i need to know is 

there a brand of belly mower that is still made for the super c and if so what type of 

hydraulics would it need ect and belts to the pto there are arms for the culitvator

that i am thinking that could be used to raise and lower the belly mower 


thanks for the help in advance


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Woods used to make belly mowers for those tractors, but I don't know if they still do anymore. You could try contacting them... Woods Equipment Company


----------

